# 1100 + acres south ga.



## hobnobler (Sep 2, 2013)

I have hunted this land almost by myself for last 4 years. Little Ocmulgee river joins on one side and sugar creek runs through most of another side. Land is in Telfair county. A few clear cuts with various stages of planted pines and creek bottoms. Would like for from 2 to 4 quality members to hunt with me. Have had lease since 1997 never over 5 members. Lease is already paid for this year. PM me if you are looking for something like this.


----------



## alumacraft_man (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey. How far is the land from Lumbercity? I live in hazlehurst. And have been on the look out for something local. Messege me back with dues and such and phone number so we can get together and talk.  Thanks. 

Allen Pittman.


----------



## georgia_hunter (Sep 3, 2013)

I live in Hazlehurst also and I am very interested in joining . I will send you a PM


----------



## Hughes25 (Sep 7, 2013)

Sent you a PM


----------



## pastordoc (Sep 11, 2013)

I am interested. Can you tell me approx. where this lease is - My in-laws have a place in Hawkinsville and the closer it is to there the more I'm interested.


----------



## mainframe142 (Sep 16, 2013)

Any openings left ?


----------



## BOWHUNTER14 (Sep 16, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## Sanbur in MO (Sep 18, 2013)

HobNob   any hogs a Trad guy cud hunt ?  Don't care bout deer,Bear   I;m here til  7th Dec an lookin fer a place to hang in a tree an bowhunt alil.      Thanks  TJ


----------



## trlang65 (Sep 19, 2013)

*Lease*

what is cost and nearest crossroad thanks


----------



## Foxford27 (Nov 18, 2013)

I am interested in knowing more about your lease if you have any openings for the 2014 season.  386-214-5529  Gary


----------



## popcorn501 (Dec 1, 2013)

Let me know if you'll have three openings for next season will ya?


----------



## osprey01 (Feb 3, 2014)

Also interested in openings for 14-15. I enjoy putting in the labor in the off season. I live in Jacksonville, FL. Thx.
904-446-6020 Tim


----------



## Nthompson415 (Feb 9, 2014)

Interested in the lease for this years hunting season. How much for the lease and does in have power and water.  4043086030-Nick


----------



## Paulsen560 (Mar 6, 2014)

What type of facilities in the camp? Cost?


----------



## HMCS (Mar 9, 2014)

*Hogs*

Any hogs on property? How is the turkey hunting?


----------



## guntrader33 (Nov 5, 2015)

I know this is an old post but is it still a club and do you have any openings?


----------



## Lineslider (Dec 23, 2015)

Would like to know how much and a exact location of property


----------

